# A New Uberschall (MkII) is coming



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 25, 2021)

From everyone's divisive youtuber Reza:

"The new Uberschall MK2 (Ultra) that i've had the honor of working with Reinhold on for the last few months is making its way around town! Can't wait for the production models to drop."

And Jim Root (who I'm guessing has a prototype ATM)

"This man... Goes out of his way to bring amazing amps for me to try out. He’s a solid human that is way into what he does. Look how excited he is about this amp! ALMOST as much as I am. total legend that years ago brought me an amp that has made it onto every record I’ve worked on since Vol 3. Thank You Reinhold. Didn’t know it was possible to make something fun even more fun. #bogner #bogneramps #uberschall #newberschall"

https://www.instagram.com/p/COEWS0K...w8xQ6VK3SDknpwM5Uqi2Y6J-d8Rk6Wh1NG08_zbABmcm4


----------



## Alex79 (Apr 25, 2021)

Love his amps, hate the price tags!


----------



## maliciousteve (Apr 25, 2021)

Uberschall is definitely a bucket list amp. If I ever get the means to remortgage my damn house and afford one


----------



## budda (Apr 25, 2021)

Should I start the FAS wish thread now, or


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 25, 2021)

I have both an Uberschall Revision Blue and a Bogner Ecstasy 20th--which is about the extent of my fancy amp/recording gear before you get too envious. 

I'd be curious where Reinhold takes this. The Bogner Twin Jet already was an Uberschall 2.0 of sorts. And while the original amp is a classic, it might be a tad light on the gain these days when compared with the voicing of modern high gain amps from 2010 onward. 

One thing I really like about my Uberschall is that a lot of the guitar's tone still cuts through. In particular, my mahogany guitars sound quite a bit different than my basswood guitars when played through the amp. I think part of the reason why is that the gain structure does not muddy up single notes very much, but chords bloom into this really monstrous growl. As someone who doesn't record much, I suspect this characteristic is why the Uberschall has done so well in a studio setting, since you aren't overdoing it on the gain but once you doubletrack your parts, the notes layer in a way that makes the amp sound more distorted than it actually is. 

There are a lot of quirks of the original amp that people dislike. The mismatched volumes between the clean and dirty channels would be one example. Several Uberschall mods have been quite popular as well. Both of these factors instigated Reinhold to create the Twin Jet, I think. So where that'd put him with creating an Uber MKII in 2021 is a question. I can only imagine Reinhold is looking at the current high gain amp landscape and wants to crown the Uberschall as 'king' once more. 

It'll be interesting to see what he comes up with! Love or hate the Bogner sound, Reinhold Bogner definitely has a distinct vision for what a guitar amp should be.


----------



## runbirdman (Apr 25, 2021)

I loved my TJ but it would have been great to have an actual clean channel. The lower gain channel reminded me of the blue channel on my 5150IIIS and struggled to clean up with a a volume knob. A 3 channel Uberschall would easily have been the best amp I’ve owned.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 25, 2021)

I was totally floored when I first heard the Uber on Welcome Home by Coheed and Cambria. Sounded amazing live and then Thrice and A7X and Coheed all used them live and sounded awesome. 

Likely too pricey for me whatever the new version is but cool to drool over.


----------



## Elric (Apr 25, 2021)

The Uberschall is one of my favorite Synergy Modules for my Syn Rig. I have never owned any of Reinhold's other stuff but he knocked it out of the park on the Syn modules he did. You can totally tell he was not phoning it in but really wanted to do something that worked in the context of that system. 

I'm sure the amp will be truly incredible.


----------



## narad (Apr 25, 2021)

I don't know what he's done but I'm guessing Reza's "custom" Uber is likely pretty close to this, and that sounded amazing. For me, I did really like the Uber KTT88 gain and clean tone (clean was actually really nice) but it's a finicky amp to dial in. It could definitely be better from a usability point of view.


----------



## budda (Apr 25, 2021)

I tried to gel with the uber in the axefx III but damn it, I could not get it to work. The only time I've heard one and gone "i want that" is Trevor from A Wilhelm Scream.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 25, 2021)

My Rev Blue is right at the top of my favorite high gain amp tones. I really dug the Rev Green and TJs I’ve played as well. Definitely looking forward to giving this a try whenever it’s released; not that I need another amp


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 25, 2021)

oh that's awesome! an uberschall was always one of my dream amps. I just have to make due with the helix version unfortunately.  

would be sick to own one though.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Apr 25, 2021)

My fave lead amp, with the Diezel VH4 as my fave rhythm.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 26, 2021)

How are you supposed to dial in an Uber?

I've tinkered with the AFXIII version for a minute or so a few times and was not convinced I'm understanding where to point the knobs.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 26, 2021)

cardinal said:


> How are you supposed to dial in an Uber?
> 
> I've tinkered with the AFXIII version for a minute or so a few times and was not convinced I'm understanding where to point the knobs.



Not sure about the axfx, but on the helix keep the presence low. Like 2 is my prefered. Gain depends. I go anywhere from 1-4. Presence does a lot on this amp.

Here's the manual
http://www.bogneramplification.com/manuals/UBERSCHALL TWIN JET MANUAL 2012.pdf

Keep the bass lower too according to the manual


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Apr 26, 2021)

Haven't found a plugin that matches the magic I heard in any Twin Jet video yet. It's the best of a Marshall and a Recto all at once with that huge low end yet aggressive tightness. If I had the cash for one I'd have one by now but size, cost, and living situation means no Uber.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2021)

I will admit i've only used modelers, but I never got a decent tone with the Uber models either. The low end wasn't very tight and the highs were kinda ugly sounding. I know people here absolutely swear by the Uberschall, but I got no clue how guys like Jerry Cantrell and Mark Tremonti make their Ubers sound like they do.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 26, 2021)

oh i think Jerry Cantrell blended his with a dual rect on the albums and ....ah... he had a 3rd amp blended on the Dirt album...I think... Live I believe he had different speaker types in a cab. I'd have to dig up the rig rundown I saw. 

His tone was never just one amp or one speaker though from everything I've read

I think Tremonti always blended his with a Dual rectifier too right? 

I wish I had a real one to compare with. I haven't seen a great comparison video with the helix uber model and a real one. Where's @Guitarjon lol He needs to find one to make a video lol


----------



## cardinal (Apr 26, 2021)

Apparently Cantrell's Uber settings?

master is at 3 oclock

volume 10 oclock

pres 2 oclock

treb 2 oclock

mid 1130

bass 12 oclock

Gain 1 o'clock

Master at 3 o'clock?!?!? Wonder if that was a typo (and they meant 3 of 10).


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 26, 2021)

The Uber has very strange controls. It’s like the mids are more treble, the treble is more presence, and the presence is more mids  but really you can set everything to 6 and it’s a great starting point. I’m not sure how the real amp translates to modelers though.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 26, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> oh i think Jerry Cantrell blended his with a dual rect on the albums and ....ah... he had a 3rd amp blended on the Dirt album...I think... Live I believe he had different speaker types in a cab. I'd have to dig up the rig rundown I saw.
> 
> His tone was never just one amp or one speaker though from everything I've read
> 
> ...



He didn't use the Uber until Black Gives Way To Blue, where it was blended with a Bogner Fish pre I believe. Mark blends his with a Recto, but it still sounds extremely tight and clear.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 26, 2021)

oh yeah that's right.


----------



## Strobe (Apr 26, 2021)

My tastes have changed, and I am more into the Mark series (JP2C especially), but the Uberschall used to be my favorite amp. I would have bought one were it not for the crazy price tag - could not afford. I could afford one now, but it's hard to justify more amp purchases when I am so happy with my Kemper (where I can use JP2C and Uberschall profiles).


----------



## cardinal (Apr 26, 2021)

Well I set the AFX to the Cantrell settings and it made the worst sounds I've heard come out of that machine. I assume the actual amp is killer though.


----------



## broangiel (Apr 26, 2021)

cardinal said:


> Well I set the AFX to the Cantrell settings and it made the worst sounds I've heard come out of that machine. I assume the actual amp is killer though.


I can’t jive with this amp either. I might try it again after reading some of the tips in this thread.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 26, 2021)

This thread is making me second guess all of my settings now on my helix lol. 

setting it to 6 all across the board sounds fine. (6 = 1 o'clock-ish...doing this makes me wish the helix parms were set to clock values lol) I used that as a starting point the last time I dialed in my tones. Pushing the master around gets real weird below 3 or above 6.

The gain is ok anywhere from 1-6. (7 o'clock to 1 o'clock)

Mid/treble need to hover around 6 or it gets weird fast. 

Bass on the helix anyway is maybe a bit wompy at 6, but it's ok as long as alll the other parms are set to 6 too. 

Presence: anywhere from 2-7 is fine on the helix depending if i want something dark or brighter. 

The master volume really affects the tone a lot. Like a lot a lot. I just left the ch vol to 6. 

I'm not sure how that stacks up to the real thing though. I have my base patch at 4 on the gain. 

You'll want a tube screamer in front or some kind of low cut for sure with the helix. I googled and saw a pic of Cantrell's tube screamer (if it's indeed real), and they seemed the same as Mark's. Gain max, tone 0, level max. Those settings fuzz out a lot on the helix with this model.

I don't think I'd ever use the amp by itself in the helix (and I don't). I usually have it panned hard left and the badonk (or something else) panned hard right), and I had been using either orange v30 ppc2x12 IR's or the DV77 IR's. 

I think Mark just runs his through his mesa cabs right? I can't remember what Cantrell was running in his cab. It'll make a big difference though.


i need to play around some more lol. I kind of just found something I liked before and left it minus adjusting the gain and presence here and there depending on the song.


----------



## loganflynn294 (Apr 26, 2021)

Uberschall's get A LOT of their tone from the power section. Reinhold does a lot of interesting things in the power amp and eq circuits. That might be one of the reasons modelers don't always do this amp justice. I've got an old Rev 2/green that absolutely crushes. I haven't owned a Rev blue or Twin Jet (yet lol), but all eq's at 1:00 is a good starting point on the old ones. Thumps way harder than a Diezel Herbert I used to have. Pretty excited to hear this new one!


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 26, 2021)

yeah, i don't think the helix can possibly be that accurate. I tried again, and I feel like I don't know anything at all now lol 

My saved patch settings, and the settings i've used on recent recordings were all way off from what's been posted here. Even my overdrive/tube screamer settings were almost the opposite. I either had tube screamer: 0 gain, 5-max tone, max level, or a low cut at 172Hz + an overdrive with the level boosted but very low gain. If I add very much gain at all to an overdrive going into the uber model it just becomes a squishy mess. I'm not sure why it works so well for them with the real amp.

I'm going to go sit in my corner and cry for the rest of the night lol .....then start saving up for a real uberschall so I can do a sanity check lol


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 27, 2021)

If the Uberschall Mk2 can keep the core tone but tighten it up so that it can be use without a boost, that'd be great.


----------



## MatrixClaw (Apr 27, 2021)

Interesting. Definitely curious to try it out. The Rev Blue was one of the best sounding high gain amps I've owned, with a boost. Without the boost, it was totally unusable for me, unfortunately. The Twin Jet was more my speed, but no dedicated clean made it limited. If they could just take the TJ and put the clean from the XTC on it, it'd be awesome.


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 27, 2021)

MrWulf said:


> If the Uberschall Mk2 can keep the core tone but tighten it up so that it can be use without a boost, that'd be great.


this doesn't always have to be best idea, but it depends on the sound you're after. making amp tight (enough for modern metal) on it's own means lot's of filtering in various stages in the preamp circuit, which may lead to sterile sounding amp. I helped a friend of mine to design a preamp circuit for amps he's building as a hobby. We tried different variations from loose to uber tight preamp and we always went back to something that's in the middle - not very loose, but not very tight either, which required good old 808 in front to tighten it up even more for modern stuff. that way we achieved tight chugs and harmonically rich, big chords. There is something about this 808+tube crunch combination, which we preferred to overly tight amp on it's own.


----------



## runbirdman (Apr 27, 2021)

I prefer amps with a built-in boost like my Sig:X or Invective. I agree that super tight amps have their own set of issues but I also don't like having to tap dance when my core gain tone is boosted. It doesn't even have to be a great boost (the Sig:X uses a full-frequency boost that can add too much bass) or a complicated circuit (the Satan uses basically a Grind and the Invective sounds like a basic TS circuit).


----------



## trem licking (Apr 27, 2021)

Every new high gain amp should have an onboard way to tighten itself. Boosts steal board real estate for a boring purpose


----------



## MrWulf (Apr 27, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> this doesn't always have to be best idea, but it depends on the sound you're after. making amp tight (enough for modern metal) on it's own means lot's of filtering in various stages in the preamp circuit, which may lead to sterile sounding amp. I helped a friend of mine to design a preamp circuit for amps he's building as a hobby. We tried different variations from loose to uber tight preamp and we always went back to something that's in the middle - not very loose, but not very tight either, which required good old 808 in front to tighten it up even more for modern stuff. that way we achieved tight chugs and harmonically rich, big chords. There is something about this 808+tube crunch combination, which we preferred to overly tight amp on it's own.



Something like the Badlander or the Revv Generator. Dont have to be uber djent tight but i rather not use a boost in front of the amp. Thats why i love my KSR Ceres so much because even in drop tune it doesnt require a boost but still sound tight and cutting.


----------



## BadSeed (Apr 27, 2021)

Speaking with sources I will not name, The Uber MKII is supposed to allow for a MUCH tighter tone to be dialed in without alteration to the amp. It's basically meant to satisfy everyone who though the older Ubers were too loose, but also keeps the core Uber tone in tact, and still allows for the same wall of sound style tones to be dialed in, if desired. There will also be some more Marshall-esque upper mid aggression in the Tone Stack/voicing of the MKII

There is more to it than that, but that's basically all I can share without saying too much. Everyone will know the official info soon


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 27, 2021)

sounds awesome 

can't wait to hear it


----------



## Elric (Apr 27, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> He didn't use the Uber until Black Gives Way To Blue, where it was blended with a Bogner Fish pre I believe. Mark blends his with a Recto, but it still sounds extremely tight and clear.


Yes, Cantrell’s early use of the Fish + MOSvalve made both of those somewhat legendary... The Fish is still this like super rare, expensive, thing.


----------



## budda (Apr 27, 2021)

@cardinal what IR did you use? 

And what do these usually pair well with?


----------



## Elric (Apr 27, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> yeah, i don't think the helix can possibly be that accurate. I tried again, and I feel like I don't know anything at all now lol
> l


The Helix Uber model is terrible. They should have just called it an original rather than an Uber it is not even similar.


----------



## Shask (Apr 27, 2021)

4Eyes said:


> this doesn't always have to be best idea, but it depends on the sound you're after. making amp tight (enough for modern metal) on it's own means lot's of filtering in various stages in the preamp circuit, which may lead to sterile sounding amp. I helped a friend of mine to design a preamp circuit for amps he's building as a hobby. We tried different variations from loose to uber tight preamp and we always went back to something that's in the middle - not very loose, but not very tight either, which required good old 808 in front to tighten it up even more for modern stuff. that way we achieved tight chugs and harmonically rich, big chords. There is something about this 808+tube crunch combination, which we preferred to overly tight amp on it's own.


I generally find I like looser, fatter amps. You can always tighten them with a boost or EQ, but you cant fatten up a super tight amp.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 27, 2021)

budda said:


> @cardinal what IR did you use?
> 
> And what do these usually pair well with?



No IR. I went through a power amp into a real Bogner UberKab.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 27, 2021)

narad said:


> I don't know what he's done but I'm guessing Reza's "custom" Uber is likely pretty close to this



Must've missed that one; I just checked out the video. Really hard to say if Reza's amp is related...it was delivered in May 2020, so the timeline fits, but he describes the amp as basically a special order with Bogner's take on an Uber mod.

The main reason why I'm leaning toward a major overhaul of the Uberschall is that 2021 will be the amp's 20th anniversary (even the Twin Jet came out in 2009). Thus this amp could essentially be a "Uberschall 20th" that Reinhold was working on for a few years already before Reza's order, same with the Ecstasy 20th, Shiva 20th, and so on.

In fact, I'm willing to bet this "Uberschall Mk2" will actually be called the "Uberschall 20th Anniversary" to fit the other SKUs.



HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I will admit i've only used modelers, but I never got a decent tone with the Uber models either. The low end wasn't very tight and the highs were kinda ugly sounding. I know people here absolutely swear by the Uberschall, but I got no clue how guys like Jerry Cantrell and Mark Tremonti make their Ubers sound like they do.



That doesn't sound like an accurate Uberschall model to me. I'm not sure what you mean by 'ugly', but harsh highs are not really Bogner territory...Pete Thorn once described the signature Bogner tone as a hotrodded Marshall with a blanket on the cab. Simplistic metaphor, but that about sums up how the highs are rolled off on all Bogner's amps.



Strobe said:


> My tastes have changed, and I am more into the Mark series (JP2C especially), but the Uberschall used to be my favorite amp. I would have bought one were it not for the crazy price tag - could not afford.



Combining this comment into the one above since I owned a Mesa Boogie Mark IV for years. The Uberschall is a very different amp. Whereas the Mark amps are almost uncomfortably tight in the low end, the Uberschall is a bit less focused with an absurd amount of bass. Notes won't get flubby yet the gain structure doesn't have that same single note separation that the Boogies are famous for. Likewise, I could never get my Mark IV to liven up in the way the Uberschall would when you were riffing and hitting chords.

Also, in terms of metal tone I'd add that my Mark IV was pretty much a set it and forget it kind of amp. Most of the tone shaping came from the 5-band EQ. On the Uberschall, however, the variety of high gain tones is glorious. Nearly every position on the gain knob is useful and can be shaped greatly by the presence knob that's tied into the power amp section. The Uberschall is a one trick pony by design but it does that job extraordinarily well. It's a very versatile amp from a purely metal perspective.


----------



## budda (Apr 27, 2021)

cardinal said:


> No IR. I went through a power amp into a real Bogner UberKab.



Ah, gotcha. I may try the bogner 212 factory IR if I remember. Im in the same boat with not being able to gel with it.


----------



## laxu (Apr 28, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> That doesn't sound like an accurate Uberschall model to me. I'm not sure what you mean by 'ugly', but harsh highs are not really Bogner territory...Pete Thorn once described the signature Bogner tone as a hotrodded Marshall with a blanket on the cab. Simplistic metaphor, but that about sums up how the highs are rolled off on all Bogner's amps.



The difference is in how Bogner has built the tapers on the EQ. You have to turn the treble on a Shiva pretty high to not have it overly smooth and I would assume a similar thing is going on the Uber. My Goldfinger is more well behaved where I usually run the treble at about 6-7 but it's still very far from a Marshall's treble pot at that setting. But realistically even with the brightest guitars you probably would not turn the treble below 4 ever. I think Bogner was aiming for a sensible adjustment range rather than going into truly ear piercing territory.

Try this on the modeled versions as well if they sound too dull.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 28, 2021)

laxu said:


> The difference is in how Bogner has built the tapers on the EQ. You have to turn the treble on a Shiva pretty high to not have it overly smooth and I would assume a similar thing is going on the Uber. My Goldfinger is more well behaved where I usually run the treble at about 6-7 but it's still very far from a Marshall's treble pot at that setting. But realistically even with the brightest guitars you probably would not turn the treble below 4 ever. I think Bogner was aiming for a sensible adjustment range rather than going into truly ear piercing territory.



That's more or less my take on it. I think Pete Thorn's point (which was made in an old forum post probably a decade ago) was that the tone can be polarising because it is already shaped coming straight out of the amp. Whereas some players don't want a treble-heavy sound, others want all the treble and presence they can get since you can shape it further in the recording process. And thus Thorn's comment about the blanket; it is like your amp is stuck with a producer's recording trick pre-applied.

I've haven't spent a lot of time with the Goldfinger but I have tried it along with about 2/3rds the current Bogner lineup (Shiva/20th, Ecstasy/20th, Uberschall, Goldfinger, Helios, etc.). Most of my experience is with the Ecstasy 20th and the Uberschall since that's what I own. I'd agree that none of the amps are starved for treble, however, that smoothing aspect is always there. Personally it is part of what I find appealing about the Bogner sound and in that sense it isn't a flaw but a feature. You listen to Steve Lukather talk about the Ecstasy and its clear even the studio guys love this feature. So take Pete Thorn's comment for what you will.

As to why Reinhold tunes his amps that way, who knows. Maybe it's like Ben & Jerry's ice cream and we're fawning over the results of Reinhold's hearing loss  

Whatever, it works for me!


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 28, 2021)

Am I crazy? but I remember when Reza was just a guy buying and selling amps on Rig Talk.

Why the fuck would I want to buy an amp that has been designed in conjunction with him????? 

Also, why do people call him a virtuoso? Am I crazy? Once again? He plays well enough to not sound like a clown but virtuoso? Have I forgot what that word means?

I'm lost here.

I would like another Uberschall though.


----------



## narad (Apr 28, 2021)

DiezelMonster said:


> Am I crazy? but I remember when Reza was just a guy buying and selling amps on Rig Talk.
> 
> Why the fuck would I want to buy an amp that has been designed in conjunction with him?????
> 
> ...



Who called him that? Some random youtube commenter? At any rate, one comment does not create a reality where it's true.


----------



## cardinal (Apr 28, 2021)

I thought Reza works in a significant studio or has access to people at one, and likes to order custom amps, so it doesn't seem strange if ideas that he asks for or kicks around ultimately get incorporated into production amps.


----------



## laxu (Apr 28, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> That's more or less my take on it. I think Pete Thorn's point (which was made in an old forum post probably a decade ago) was that the tone can be polarising because it is already shaped coming straight out of the amp. Whereas some players don't want a treble-heavy sound, others want all the treble and presence they can get since you can shape it further in the recording process. And thus Thorn's comment about the blanket; it is like your amp is stuck with a producer's recording trick pre-applied.
> 
> I've haven't spent a lot of time with the Goldfinger but I have tried it along with about 2/3rds the current Bogner lineup (Shiva/20th, Ecstasy/20th, Uberschall, Goldfinger, Helios, etc.). Most of my experience is with the Ecstasy 20th and the Uberschall since that's what I own. I'd agree that none of the amps are starved for treble, however, that smoothing aspect is always there. Personally it is part of what I find appealing about the Bogner sound and in that sense it isn't a flaw but a feature. You listen to Steve Lukather talk about the Ecstasy and its clear even the studio guys love this feature. So take Pete Thorn's comment for what you will.
> 
> ...



Yeah I like that in Bogners too. Pete Thorn is obviously more into the old school Marshall tones, warts and all. As for Reinhold's hearing loss, wouldn't it be the opposite? Maybe he's very sensitive to treble..or maybe that is something that triggers tinnitus, I don't know!


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 28, 2021)

laxu said:


> Yeah I like that in Bogners too. Pete Thorn is obviously more into the old school Marshall tones, warts and all. As for Reinhold's hearing loss, wouldn't it be the opposite? Maybe he's very sensitive to treble..or maybe that is something that triggers tinnitus, I don't know!


Unless he has some magic bone cancer in his inner ear or some kind of sensorineural issue, I would almost guarantee his supposed hearing loss is more treble focused. Presbycusis (aging related hearing loss) is extremely common in older adults.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 28, 2021)

laxu said:


> As for Reinhold's hearing loss, wouldn't it be the opposite? Maybe he's very sensitive to treble..or maybe that is something that triggers tinnitus, I don't know!





KnightBrolaire said:


> Unless he has some magic bone cancer in his inner ear or some kind of sensorineural issue, I would almost guarantee his supposed hearing loss is more treble focused. Presbycusis (aging related hearing loss) is extremely common in older adults.



Age-related hearing loss or, you know, diming amps as your day job 

Obviously I was just kidding about the frequency deafness. 



cardinal said:


> I thought Reza works in a significant studio or has access to people at one, and likes to order custom amps, so it doesn't seem strange if ideas that he asks for or kicks around ultimately get incorporated into production amps.



I haven't heard many good things about Reza if I'm being honest. I'm sure it's no coincidence the very first sentence of this thread called him 'divisive'. 

I'm taking the claim that Reza 'work[ed] with Reinhold' on the amp with a huge heap of salt. It just sounds like self-aggrandizement to me. I don't doubt there was some involvement, but no one should assume the amp was designed in conjunction with Reza anymore than anyone else. Is it a Jim Root signature now, just because Reinhold asked Jim's opinion?

Bogner might be a mad scientist but he isn't locked in his lab. Anyone remember that high gain amp shootout from 2009 that he brought amps to, same with Dave Friedman, etc.? The amp modding scene has always been about getting feedback from many different fans and players.


----------



## Elric (Apr 28, 2021)

laxu said:


> The difference is in how Bogner has built the tapers on the EQ. You have to turn the treble on a Shiva pretty high to not have it overly smooth and I would assume a similar thing is going on the Uber. My Goldfinger is more well behaved where I usually run the treble at about 6-7 but it's still very far from a Marshall's treble pot at that setting. But realistically even with the brightest guitars you probably would not turn the treble below 4 ever. I think Bogner was aiming for a sensible adjustment range rather than going into truly ear piercing territory.
> 
> Try this on the modeled versions as well if they sound too dull.


Yes, there is that. Also, IIRC with the Uber, the power section's negative feedback loop specifically makes the amp much more bass heavy which probably contributes as well.


----------



## Iron1 (Apr 29, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> This thread is making me second guess all of my settings now on my helix lol.




This is how I set my Helix Uber and it sounded great. Mixed it with a Soldano sim and the low end of the Uber complimented the crispy crunch of the Soldano with fantastic results. 







Granted, the pick thickness, how you pick, how you fret, what guitar, pickups, speakers, etc. all come into play so your mileage WILL vary.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 29, 2021)

Iron1 said:


> This is how I set my Helix Uber and it sounded great. Mixed it with a Soldano sim and the low end of the Uber complimented the crispy crunch of the Soldano with fantastic results.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nice! i'll have to try that. thanks for sharing!


----------



## BadSeed (Apr 29, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Age-related hearing loss or, you know, diming amps as your day job
> 
> Obviously I was just kidding about the frequency deafness.
> 
> ...



No offense to you man, but I don't understand why people make these assumptions and state them as if they're certain of it.

Nobody on here seems to know Reza, but proceed to make all sorts of claims about him. I know him, have talked with him in depth many times. He even helped me out with my channel quite a bit in my early days. 

He is divisive. He is opinionated. He can be rude or pushy. He's been nothing but cool to me, but I also have no problem with those personality types because I know how to take them. He's been a great guy to talk to and only friendly to me since we started speaking a while back.

BUT, he absolutely has involvement with a few builders in the industry because people do trust his ear and take on tonal properties of certain amps. He DID work with Reinhold directly on this Uberschall. He personally sent me pictures and clips of the amp in it's prototype phase. He was heavily involved in the prototypes and helping Bogner shape the amp. So these claims are absolutely true. Just because someone may seem like nobody to you, doesn't mean they aren't actually someone within the industry.


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 29, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Age-related hearing loss or, you know, diming amps as your day job
> 
> Obviously I was just kidding about the frequency deafness.
> 
> ...


yeah I get it was a joke, but treble based hearing loss is the most common. I bet most of the people on this board can't hear shit above 15 khz lol
They call it "age related hearing loss" but it's almost always attributed to people being dumbasses and abusing their ears (eg diming an amp/stereo consistently, loud concerts, not using hearing protection). I've seen it a bunch with tough guys not wearing hearing protection at the gun range and then wondering why they're basically going deaf after 2 years.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Apr 29, 2021)

KnightBrolaire said:


> yeah I get it was a joke, but treble based hearing loss is the most common. I bet most of the people on this board can't hear shit above 15 khz lol



I can't! I did a test a few weeks ago. I could barely hear 15khz and only if i cranked the volume. Anything over was no bueno. 

...I'm 39...  

and yes....guns ...pretty sure my dad destroyed my hearing when i was little when he would take me out to shoot and not give me any ear protection.. There were a couple of times when I had bad ringing for 3-4 days straight. Thanks dad....


----------



## KnightBrolaire (Apr 29, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> I can't! I did a test a few weeks ago. I could barely hear 15khz and only if i cranked the volume. Anything over was no bueno.
> 
> ...I'm 39...
> 
> and yes....guns ...pretty sure my dad destroyed my hearing when i was little when he would take me out to shoot and not give me any ear protection.. There were a couple of times when I had bad ringing for 3-4 days straight. Thanks dad....


yeah that ringing was your cilia dying aka tinnitus. ringing bad. ringing= bye bye treble.

I think I've sufficiently derailed this thread now


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 29, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> No offense to you man, but I don't understand why people make these assumptions and state them as if they're certain of it.
> 
> Nobody on here seems to know Reza, but proceed to make all sorts of claims about him. I know him, have talked with him in depth many times. He even helped me out with my channel quite a bit in my early days.
> 
> ...


Came here to say pretty much all of this! He does come across rather abrasive at times but I've spoke with him a few times and he's very helpful and informative. I've known about his involvement with this new Uberschall for quite some time and he's sent me clips and details as well. People make claims they cant back up with actual facts all too often these days.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 29, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> BUT, he absolutely has involvement with a few builders in the industry because people do trust his ear and take on tonal properties of certain amps. He DID work with Reinhold directly on this Uberschall. He personally sent me pictures and clips of the amp in it's prototype phase. He was heavily involved in the prototypes and helping Bogner shape the amp. So these claims are absolutely true. Just because someone may seem like nobody to you, doesn't mean they aren't actually someone within the industry.



There is nothing in your post that refutes what I said. 

Being one of many people who are asked to give an opinion on a prototype amp does not mean it was "designed in conjunction" with anyone in particular (as was stated by DiezelMonster above, prompting my earlier comment). 

If Reza shared photos and audio clips of the prototype amp with you, claiming he was "heavily involved" or that he helped "Bogner shape the amp", that just sounds like more self-aggrandizement to me. As I've already said, I don't doubt he is involved and is helping alongside others, yet that is a far cry from some of the claims being made in this thread. 

Look at how research works in other fields. Multiple people proofread a paper before it goes out to publication. The paper's author will acknowledge the proofreaders' feedback in the published draft. However, no one would ever confuse a proofreader with a co-author, nor would the proofreaders be taken as credible if they bragged to their colleagues that they "heavily shaped" a paper, as if they were a co-author when they weren't.


----------



## BadSeed (Apr 29, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> There is nothing in your post that refutes what I said.
> 
> Being one of many people who are asked to give an opinion on a prototype amp does not mean it was "designed in conjunction" with anyone in particular (as was stated by DiezelMonster above, prompting my earlier comment).
> 
> ...



Pretty sure that someone playing an amp, telling you what to change, down to components (yes, he did that), what features to add or subtract, aesthetic design. I'd say that's quite a bit more involvement in the design than "anyone else"

I'll leave it at that.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 29, 2021)

BadSeed said:


> Pretty sure that someone playing an amp, telling you what to change, down to components (yes, he did that), what features to add or subtract, aesthetic design. I'd say that's quite a bit more involvement in the design than "anyone else" I'll leave it at that.



How can you be sure Reza contributed more than anyone else unless you know the other people Reinhold consulted and what they discussed? You can't. 

Moreover, expressing a preference for component A over component B is the bare minimum of providing feedback on the prototyping process. Same with aesthetic design. You're stating this like Reza was drawing up the circuity diagrams but 99% of the work will have been done by Reinhold Bogner and his team. I doubt Reinhold only reached out to Reza once the groundwork was established.

Lastly, please note that _Reza himself _did not publicly claim he helped design the amp. Thus my comment was in relation to another user who assumed he did, and now your own statements which are implying far more involvement than Reza himself laid claim to.

As I said before, the feedback from fans and players has always been important to the boutique amp scene. Distinguishing this from "designing" the amp does not diminish the importance of end-user feedback in the iterative process. It just gives proper credit where it's due.


----------



## runbirdman (Apr 29, 2021)

This is what gets good, informational threads locked. Reza definitely appears to have a considerable amount of input with Bogner amps. When you're looking for demos of the Uberschall Twin Jet, Reza is on virtually all of them made by the company, making him, at least, some type of brand ambassador.

His playing ability is a non-factor. It's good enough for people to hear how an amplifier sounds and responds to both rhythm and leads. Reza has been playing the highest-end, high-gain gear manufactured in the world for well over a decade. There are professional recording artists with nowhere near his experience playing some of the unobtainium guitars and amplifiers so I definitely think there are a number of manufacturers that would value his insight. At this point, the arguments being made are based on semantics. I would love to have him jump in and give some insider information, without regard to what title SSO feels needs to be bestowed upon his role in the creation of the amp.


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 29, 2021)

narad said:


> Who called him that? Some random youtube commenter? At any rate, one comment does not create a reality where it's true.


Reinhold Bogner called him that.......


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 29, 2021)

runbirdman said:


> This is what gets good, informational threads locked. Reza definitely appears to have a considerable amount of input with Bogner amps. When you're looking for demos of the Uberschall Twin Jet, Reza is on virtually all of them made by the company, making him, at least, some type of brand ambassador...At this point, the arguments being made are based on semantics. I would love to have him jump in and give some insider information, without regard to what title SSO feels needs to be bestowed upon his role in the creation of the amp.



I don't think it is your place to moderate this thread any more than it is mine. Even so, what tends to get threads locked is off-topic conversation, such as defenses of some youtuber's character when no one was attacking him in the first place. 

However, it _is _relevant whether this amp was designed in conjunction with Reza in any meaningful way, such as it being a signature model based on the production Uberschall. That's all that was being commented on, and as of yet, there is no proof Reza had any input beyond the standard feedback Bogner would solicit from other artists like Jim Root (who is pictured in the OP). Also, it doesn't sound like Reza himself would have the full picture of who Reinhold consulted either--that news will need to come from Reinhold Bogner when he debuts the amp to the public. And I assume that news will arrive in due course.

I agree we're veering off-topic here, and so I'm going to suggest we drop this side talk of Reza's character and accolades. However, I hope we can agree providing feedback on a prototype amp and designing that amp is not a difference of semantics?


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 29, 2021)

I suppose my question came off abruptly, Since the average joe amp buyer or really anyone who does not frequent the bubble of high end youtuber gear hocking, will know or care who Reza is?

And then at the same time I have not kept up with who he is or who he knows, Like I said my memory of him stems from my early years on the rig talk forum and his reputation there/then.

Sorry if I stepped on anyone's feelings in regards to the great Reza.

I am however interested in a new Uberschall there is where my interest lay.


----------



## runbirdman (Apr 29, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> I don't think it is your place to moderate this thread any more than it is mine. Even so, what tends to get threads locked is off-topic conversation, such as defenses of some youtuber's character when no one was attacking him in the first place.
> 
> However, it _is _relevant whether this amp was designed in conjunction with Reza in any meaningful way, such as it being a signature model based on the production Uberschall. That's all that was being commented on, and as of yet, there is no proof Reza had any input beyond the standard feedback Bogner would solicit from other artists like Jim Root (who is pictured in the OP). Also, it doesn't sound like Reza himself would have the full picture of who Reinhold consulted either--that news will need to come from Reinhold Bogner when he debuts the amp to the public. And I assume that news will arrive in due course.
> 
> I agree we're veering off-topic here, and so I'm going to suggest we drop this side talk of Reza's character and accolades. However, I hope we can agree providing feedback on a prototype amp and designing that amp is not a difference of semantics?



I’m not trying to be insulting and I’m not trying to moderate. I’m very interested in buying this amp and I’m following this thread much closer than I have others and it’s appearing to devolve into a Reza thread instead of news about an exciting product. I apologize if I came across as condescending.


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2021)

I didn't even mean he's divisive for his personality.  I meant you either love or hate his tone. I wouldn't use the RigTalk community as a judge of character because TBH that place can be a shithole at times.


----------



## narad (Apr 29, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I didn't even mean he's divisive for his personality.  I meant you either love or hate his tone. I wouldn't use the RigTalk community as a judge of character because TBH that place can be a shithole at times.



_At times?_


----------



## HeHasTheJazzHands (Apr 29, 2021)

narad said:


> _At times?_



Trying to be generous because of the "no cross-forum drama" rule.


----------



## Sermo Lupi (Apr 29, 2021)

runbirdman said:


> I’m not trying to be insulting and I’m not trying to moderate. I’m very interested in buying this amp and I’m following this thread much closer than I have others and it’s appearing to devolve into a Reza thread instead of news about an exciting product. I apologize if I came across as condescending.



No, its alright. And I wasn't trying to impugn Reza or offend any of his supporters here. I said what I did because it distracts from the amp to tie it too closely with Reza if he was more of a beta-tester of sorts. Which isn't to say he didn't give important feedback during development, of course.

I'm excited to see what comes of the new amp as well. I've felt for the past few years that the Uberschall could use a couple updates to modernize it even if it is still a phenomenal piece of gear. 

Hopefully we're nearing an official announcement from Bogner. Hard to say if much more will come before Summer NAMM in July, though.


----------



## Shoeless_jose (Apr 30, 2021)

Me who has no idea who Reza is and just loves Uber toanz.


----------



## Apex1rg7x (Apr 30, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> Hopefully we're nearing an official announcement from Bogner. Hard to say if much more will come before Summer NAMM in July, though.



I was told end of summer most likely for a release.


----------



## GunpointMetal (Apr 30, 2021)

Dineley said:


> Me who has no idea who Reza is and just loves Uber toanz.


Right?!


----------



## Strobe (Apr 30, 2021)

HeHasTheJazzHands said:


> I will admit i've only used modelers, but I never got a decent tone with the Uber models either. The low end wasn't very tight and the highs were kinda ugly sounding. I know people here absolutely swear by the Uberschall, but I got no clue how guys like Jerry Cantrell and Mark Tremonti make their Ubers sound like they do.



I have not found a great Kemper profile I love for the Uberschall. I did have a friend who had one, and there was a used one at a local guitar center where I used to live. I used to go in there and play it and say "You will be mine. Oh yes, you will be mine." - it just sounded awesome. The low end was kind of magical. It is a lot of low end without getting super muddy. It's not Mark series clear as others have pointed out, but it sounded good both for rhythm and lead to my ears.

If I found a great Kemper profile, I would use it. I kind of favor the Mark series amps these days as they have a richness to the gain while being extremely tight and sitting well in a mix. Solo, however, the Uberschall is still the best sounding to my ears (and it sounded good live when I borrowed one).


----------



## 4Eyes (Apr 30, 2021)

4 pages and I learned that helix uber model is nothing like real deal and I spent some time to google who the f... Reza is...


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 30, 2021)

Only people with a big pile of amps or have owned many different high gain amps probably know who Reza is


----------



## TheBolivianSniper (Apr 30, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Only people with a big pile of amps or have owned many different high gain amps probably know who Reza is



I mean I know him and I own zero amps. I think his demos are really good and give a great sense of what an amp can do and what it sounds like. Idk how great of a player he is really but his demos are fantastic. He's the reason all my plugins are Diezel stuff.


----------



## DudeManBrother (Apr 30, 2021)

TheBolivianSniper said:


> I mean I know him and I own zero amps. I think his demos are really good and give a great sense of what an amp can do and what it sounds like. Idk how great of a player he is really but his demos are fantastic. He's the reason all my plugins are Diezel stuff.


Yeah I don’t think amp demos need guitar virtuosos anyways. Just play some chuggy stuff, some chordal stuff, and some palm muted single note stuff so we can get an idea of how the gain is structured. I’ve always appreciated his videos.


----------



## Ribboz (Apr 30, 2021)

Maybe a mod should rename this to "The Reza Thread".


----------



## AboutBlank (May 1, 2021)

The most annoying thing is that you can hardly escape this drama around/about/with Influencers and Youtubers here.


----------



## diagrammatiks (May 1, 2021)

Man all this drama over a 3k amp


What’s going to happen is that they will sell like 2500 of these and all of these will rotate through the guitar center used section until the mark iii comes out in a decade. 

just have fun with it.


----------



## DeathByButterslax (May 1, 2021)

diagrammatiks said:


> Man all this drama over a 3k amp
> 
> 
> What’s going to happen is that they will sell like 2500 of these and all of these will rotate through the guitar center used section until the mark iii comes out in a decade.
> ...


Damn 2500?? Sounds way too optimistic


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 1, 2021)

This amp is going to be great. I think a lot of people are on the same page with what would be the ideal Uberschall and I think that is what we will see. I've recently been in the market, even trying to negotiate a fair deal on a Wizard but I think I may wait for this amp instead. I've owned the Rev 2 and put a good amount of time on the TJ, they're without a doubt some of the best amps Ive ever played. For me it's how I also view Fryette and Mark Series amps. Unique and amazing.

Regarding the modeler stuff, its incredible these days but I think the old uber is something that just can't be captured. I had a Kemper, no Uber profiles came close imo. I did hear a single video on YT that was passable but in the room I just dont think it can be done. Maybe I just sucked with the Kemper.

Idk why the bad talking Reza, I can back what Badseed and Runbirdman say. Reza is a good dude and tbh he just has a few haters. If you think nobody knows him in the industry you would be sadly mistaken. I have no doubt he has put serious input into the amp but however you want to look at it is fine. This amp will be pretty killer either way.


----------



## Rezamatix (May 1, 2021)

this is a funny thread. I hope you guys all enjoy the amp. It's absolutely brutal and a completely new design with some incredible
tone shaping options.


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 1, 2021)

Rezamatix said:


> this is a funny thread. I hope you guys all enjoy the amp. It's absolutely brutal and a completely new design with some incredible
> tone shaping options.


Psh what do you know about it


----------



## Rezamatix (May 1, 2021)

DudeManBrother said:


> Psh what do you know about it
> View attachment 92964


Apparently not very much. lol.


----------



## budda (May 1, 2021)

Rezamatix said:


> this is a funny thread. I hope you guys all enjoy the amp. It's absolutely brutal and a completely new design with some incredible
> tone shaping options.



Questin - if it's an all new design, how different does it sound from past versions? I dont follow Bogner models closely.


----------



## Rezamatix (May 1, 2021)

budda said:


> Questin - if it's an all new design, how different does it sound from past versions? I dont follow Bogner models closely.


it's different in very specific ways. you can get it to sound like a Rev. Original, or go for the newer sound. It's got a lot of tone shaping options. I don't know how helpful that is to someone that doesn't follow the Bogner models...


----------



## Sermo Lupi (May 1, 2021)

Rezamatix said:


> it's different in very specific ways. you can get it to sound like a Rev. Original, or go for the newer sound. It's got a lot of tone shaping options. I don't know how helpful that is to someone that doesn't follow the Bogner models...



The master returns! Don't mind the drama, it's just the usual forum squabbles. 

Now that you're here, though, are you able to say anything more about the tonal foundation of the amp? Is it more like an original Uberschall with a new voicing switch, or a new take on the Uberschall design that can be dialed in like the old Uberschall? 

I was thinking here of the Mark V vs. the earlier Mark amps, and how there's a section in the Mark V's owner manual laying out the differences with the new lead channel circuitry. In that case, the Mark V had to be dialed a specific way to sound the closest to the old amps, owning to the new components, etc. 

I realize you probably cannot say much at this stage, but I was curious of your perspective as someone who spent a lot of time with the original Uberschall.


----------



## Rezamatix (May 1, 2021)

Sermo Lupi said:


> a new take on the Uberschall design that can be dialed in like the old Uberschall?




Bingo.


----------



## MASS DEFECT (May 2, 2021)

An Uber with some mini switches, filters, more aggression, and tight controls would be interesting. Im not a fan of the old ubers. The Rev Blue I tried was cool though. While not a really aggressive amp, it does this 3D thing that fills the room.


----------



## Meeotch (May 2, 2021)

Reza can you compare this new Uberschall to the Synergy Uberschall module? I'm wondering if they are going to share some DNA? Really dig the Synergy module!


----------



## Rezamatix (May 2, 2021)

Meeotch said:


> Reza can you compare this new Uberschall to the Synergy Uberschall module? I'm wondering if they are going to share some DNA? Really dig the Synergy module!


no. no comparison at all. it's a completely different experience.


----------



## oniduder (May 2, 2021)

so what's the difference(s) in the uberschall part deux, vs the green revision the blue and the big boy twin jet, any word(s) besides that shitty pic on instragram which i can't look at too long before they ask me to sign up?

oh and who the give cares about the "influencers" of the you tubes, like terry towel or dingleberry whatever and jared dines or rob scallion and even misha to a certain extent, fuck em all, my latest album

ciao


----------



## DudeManBrother (May 2, 2021)

@oniduder As far as I remember: the Rev 2 is the Rev Green. They changed the gain taper from the original; then the Rev Blue came and lowered the plate voltage that was apparently too high, and relocated the choke and moved a few canned caps into the chassis. The Twin Jet modded the clean channel to be a JCM800 style channel, and added the option to get KT88’s. There’s probably a few more subtle differences between them all that I’m forgetting, but I think that was the gist.


----------



## Gmork (May 3, 2021)

Crazy thought.. imagine reinhold pulls away the cover in exaggerated magician form and reveals a lunchbox uber lol. Thatd be kinda neat.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Crazy thought.. imagine reinhold pulls away the cover in exaggerated magician form and reveals a lunchbox uber lol. Thatd be kinda neat.


That would be heartbreaking.


----------



## Elric (May 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Crazy thought.. imagine reinhold pulls away the cover in exaggerated magician form and reveals a lunchbox uber lol. Thatd be kinda neat.


I am considering buying an Ecstasy 3534 right now but my biggest concern is that it won't do the super heavy stuff. I would lose it over an Uberschall 3534 or similar. The 3534 is almost the perfect sweet spot for me in terms of size, wattage, etc. So I am waffling between it and some other much heavier (tone wise) amps. I don't need a 120W or so amp that is capable of making buildings collapse and needs casters on it to move. LOL.


----------



## Gmork (May 3, 2021)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> That would be heartbreaking.


I mean... Yeah true lol BUT then i could possibly afford one lol


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> I mean... Yeah true lol BUT then i could possibly afford one lol


Lol..

Dude, I shouldn't buy one.

But I'm buying one. You shouldn't get one either but do it anyway. It's gonna be killer.


----------



## Gmork (May 3, 2021)

Jacksonluvr636 said:


> Lol..
> 
> Dude, I shouldn't buy one.
> 
> But I'm buying one. You shouldn't get one either but do it anyway. It's gonna be killer.


I like the way you think! Looking into getting my first credit card specifically for this reason lol


----------



## Rezamatix (May 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Crazy thought.. imagine reinhold pulls away the cover in exaggerated magician form and reveals a lunchbox uber lol. Thatd be kinda neat.



you never know what we've been working on


----------



## Gmork (May 3, 2021)

Rezamatix said:


> you never know what we've been working on


Well i hope its a full fledged uber that for some crazy reason only costs $500 csnadian because j dold my twin jet and im regretting it SO G*D DAMN BAD!


----------



## Kyle Jordan (May 3, 2021)

Gmork said:


> Crazy thought.. imagine reinhold pulls away the cover in exaggerated magician form and reveals a lunchbox uber lol. Thatd be kinda neat.



Only if it’s called the Uberschmall.


----------



## Jacksonluvr636 (May 4, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Uberschmall.


 That's what she said.

Lol reminds me of the picture floating around the internet with Reinhold wearing a see through rain coat lol....jesus I managed to block that from my memory previously but now it cannot be undone.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Aug 12, 2021)

Any news on this? I've been missing my old Twin Jet recently and this new iteration would fill the void nicely.


----------



## katsumura78 (Sep 3, 2021)

Any eta on this or any other details about it? Someone’s gotta have a clip of it.


----------



## Rezamatix (Nov 7, 2021)

katsumura78 said:


> Any eta on this or any other details about it? Someone’s gotta have a clip of it.


Before the end of the year, just checked out the new boards for the amp at Bogner HQ and parts for the first batch are landing. I have a video of the proto made and locked online but will be doing a full play thru on Uber Ultra #001 (my personal) when it's ready. I will make the proto video available down the line, but there have been significant changes since the proto version.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Nov 11, 2021)

Rezamatix said:


> Before the end of the year, just checked out the new boards for the amp at Bogner HQ and parts for the first batch are landing. I have a video of the proto made and locked online but will be doing a full play thru on Uber Ultra #001 (my personal) when it's ready. I will make the proto video available down the line, but there have been significant changes since the proto version.









I am beyond hype. I miss my Twin Jet so badly - only thing I disliked was the cleans and TBH I was far less experienced with tweaking amps and such when I owned one, I can't wait to take another crack at it. Any chance you can hint at what's changed or is it hush hush?


----------



## redragon (Nov 11, 2021)

These are like 4 grand, right?


----------



## technomancer (Nov 11, 2021)

redragon said:


> These are like 4 grand, right?



Thirty seconds of googling says no.

https://www.altomusic.com/bogner-uberschall-head-6l6-uberschallhd6l6#


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Dec 8, 2021)

Well, 'before the end of the year' seems overly optimistic at this point, though I hold out hope Saint Reinhold can at least share some pictures / specs with us for Christmas. Nobody's heard anything, I guess?


----------



## Gmork (Dec 8, 2021)

If nothing else... Heres a picture i drew today! 
Happy holidays folks


----------



## DiezelMonster (Dec 9, 2021)

I really miss my first Uberschall so much. I have no business buying an expensive amp again but I really fucking want this.


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 9, 2021)

technomancer said:


> Thirty seconds of googling says no.
> 
> https://www.altomusic.com/bogner-uberschall-head-6l6-uberschallhd6l6#


While correct, to someone who posted "they're like 4 grand right?", 3 grand is virtually the same number


----------



## CanserDYI (Dec 10, 2021)

Kyle Jordan said:


> Only if it’s called the Uberschmall.


Take my LOL's and leave, sir.


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 10, 2021)

CanserDYI said:


> While correct, to someone who posted "they're like 4 grand right?", 3 grand is virtually the same number




if it makes you feel better, they are pushing $4k in CAD. ...I'll go cry in my corner now.


----------



## Crash Dandicoot (Dec 10, 2021)

@thebeesknees22 *our* corner

fuck


----------



## budda (Dec 10, 2021)

thebeesknees22 said:


> if it makes you feel better, they are pushing $4k in CAD. ...I'll go cry in my corner now.



I can tell you with relative certainty that a guitar at $3400USD after shipping and taxes comes out to around $5300, so you may be looking around the $5k mark all in to get it into the country


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 10, 2021)

thanks man @Crash Dandicoot , it's good to have company at least 

lol


----------



## thebeesknees22 (Dec 10, 2021)

budda said:


> I can tell you with relative certainty that a guitar at $3400USD after shipping and taxes comes out to around $5300, so you may be looking around the $5k mark all in to get it into the country



....fuuuuuuu


----------



## DiezelMonster (Apr 7, 2022)

Any Update on this? Can't find any other info than what is beyond here...


----------



## GreatGreen (Apr 8, 2022)

The Uberschall was the first amp I played that truly sounded like a jet engine in the best possible way. Amazing piece of gear. Can't believe I missed this thread when it was new but looking forward to a new revision.




DudeManBrother said:


> The Uber has very strange controls. It’s like the mids are more treble, the treble is more presence, and the presence is more mids  but really you can set everything to 6 and it’s a great starting point. I’m not sure how the real amp translates to modelers though.



Hah, totally agree, 100%. I usually call the Presence pot a "contour" pot, but when you think about it, that's pretty much a mids control anyway. But yeah the old Ubers have really interesting tone controls for sure.


----------



## BrutalRob (Sep 1, 2022)

So, did anyone hear any news on this amp? Wasn´t there supposed to be some more info towards the end of last year?


----------



## DiezelMonster (Sep 29, 2022)

Yeah, Any news? @Rezamatix


----------



## FitRocker33 (Sep 29, 2022)

Guys be patient…Covid supply chain issues…oh wait, we’re in 2022 now…umm inflation and the war in Ukraine is holding up all amp productions now..the Covid excuse is so 2 years ago


----------

